# Star Wars: Battlefront II - Gordy Haab



## BenG (Apr 27, 2019)

Just wanted to share this amazing score for Star Wars: Battlefront II by composer, Gordy Haab! Really fantastic, detailed writing and honestly thought he did the franchise justice!


----------



## TGV (Apr 27, 2019)

Shades of Hindemith in that opening. Nice.


----------



## Blakus (Apr 27, 2019)

Gordy is a genius!


----------



## BenG (Apr 27, 2019)

Blakus said:


> Gordy is a genius!



Absolutely! Started playing the game last year and was immediately struck by the truly stunning, complex score. Gordy treats the source material perfectly and definitely keeps it in the SW spirit while also making it his own.


----------



## dexterjettser (Apr 27, 2019)

His music is so refreshing compared to what else is out there (though I still love all the other game scores). His workflow is awesome too. He writes such detailed and rich scores.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Apr 27, 2019)

I prefer his work to Giacchino tbh


----------



## BenG (Apr 28, 2019)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> I prefer his work to Giacchino tbh



Honestly, was going to say this as well and really hope they consider him for any future 'A Star Wars Story' films!


----------



## BenG (Apr 28, 2019)

dexterjettser said:


> His music is so refreshing compared to what else is out there (though I still love all the other game scores). His workflow is awesome too. He writes such detailed and rich scores.



Definitely! Was shocked to hear such music when I began playing the game!


----------



## whiskers (Apr 28, 2019)

Wow, fantastic orchestration in the main theme


----------



## BenG (Apr 28, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Wow, fantastic orchestration in the main theme



His whole score is really top-notch!


----------



## aegisninja (Apr 30, 2019)

I skipped this game because of the micro-transaction fiasco, but this is absolutely stunning.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Apr 30, 2019)

Superb and so close to JW's SW feel, not just orchestration or sound. I think the best since Joel McNeely's Shadows of the Empire score.


----------



## aegisninja (Apr 30, 2019)

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> Superb and so close to JW's SW feel, not just orchestration or sound. I think the best since Joel McNeely's Shadows of the Empire score.


Lol, I haven't thought about Shadows of the Empire since like 3rd grade.


----------



## Niah2 (Jun 29, 2021)

Since I don't play video games these scores have gone under the my radar. But, oh boy am I loving this. 

Also dig Jedi Fallen Order also by Gorby Haab and Stephen Barton. Absolutely fantastic.


----------

